# 1988 735i restore !!



## CruiseLifeB (Feb 4, 2020)

Was surprised with my grandfather's classic as a graduation gift from my 
family in running condition (it hasn't run since he passed) and now I'm 
taking over the restoration. looking forward to learning alot on this forum.


----------

